

Ask HN: Which Tech CEOs should Obama Actually have met with - fishcakes

I am pretty disappointed with a lot of the people the President met with, I don&#x27;t think they reflect technology or our collective knowledge about how to build it.  Just curious who do you think he should have met with.  Both for help with healthcare.gov and a better understanding of the NSA situation.
======
Jack5500
A little context would be nice.

